# Acoustic Lovers social group



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've created an Acoustic Lovers social group:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=14

Let's load it up with pictures...


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*great idea*

great idea, thanks man


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I just posted a few more of my Haida Gwaii, Larrivee "JCL", Thomsley OM and Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

likely a silly question, but how do you post pics in the group?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

-TJ- said:


> likely a silly question, but how do you post pics in the group?


Do as it says, past the url to your hosted picture in the box.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Do as it says, past the url to your hosted picture in the box.


Where do I get this box? all I see when I go to the group is "view pictures" and the group discussions..... am I missing something?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

There's an "add pictures" link to the right of the "view images" link, but I believe you need somewhere around 125-150 posts to see it (at least that's about when it became visible for me).


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Brennan said:


> There's an "add pictures" link to the right of the "view images" link, but I believe you need somewhere around 125-150 posts to see it (at least that's about when it became visible for me).


thanks, so I wasnt crazy after all! lol


----------



## tpbiii (Nov 15, 2010)

> thanks, so I wasnt crazy after all! lol


Hmmm

I am fairly new to this forum -- not new to guitar forums certainly, but new here. We have been collecting and playing vintage acoustic instruments for maybe 35+. We have lots of pictures and I would love to discuss the topic. However, I am pretty narrow in my focus -- vintage acoustic guitars. Since in the broad sense, this topic is pretty narrow, it will take awhile to naturally post that much. Of course if we could get a lively topic going here, it would not take too long.

Here is a link to some sound demos for some old small acoustics.

Here is a link to some sound demos for some old large acoustics.

Here a picture of a few small bodied Martins from the 1930s


Here is a picture of a few small bodied Gibsons from the 1930s


Here are the large bodies from 1935 and 1936
So is there a shortcut to validation?

I have actually being trying to make posts for awhile, but when I could not include the media, I just did not make the post at all. I just figured I was too dumb to do it -- obviously everyone else was doing it. Now I understand

Let's pick,

-Tom


----------

